# Cannula sites



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2019)

I think I was told to keep below the belly button when siting cannulas for my pump.
Recently I saw an image suggesting the belly button as the centre of a target board for positioning injection sites.

Does anyone go above belly button?  It would certainly increase available sites.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2019)

I don’t use abdomen much (too much overuse in MDI) but when using sides I go right up under rib cage, so yes.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I don’t use abdomen much (too much overuse in MDI) but when using sides I go right up under rib cage, so yes.


Thanks Mike.  My lower abdomen is going to be very happy with the holiday it is about to have.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Sally71 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes we go above the belly button too, the only thing we were told not to do was put it anywhere vertically above or below the belly button, don't know why!  But all around the sides is fine


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 17, 2019)

I start just below my rib cage work along to the middle then go down a row after I reach my belt line I then start again on the other side. I've never had a problem doing this.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks all
I suspect I had misunderstood what I was told and then never questioned it, and it is not a topic that frequently come up in conversation!!


----------



## declan88 (Oct 25, 2019)

On slightly different point i found cannuling around the spare tyre has ballooned weight.  I now a great fat ring around my waist and have gained 2 stone.  I dont my my diert has particularly changed although i am trying to eat less carbs.

I think i'm going to swap to a different pump which diesnt need a cable between the reservoir and cannula , currently on a 640g.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2019)

declan88 said:


> On slightly different point i found cannuling around the spare tyre has ballooned weight.  I now a great fat ring around my waist and have gained 2 stone.  I dont my my diert has particularly changed although i am trying to eat less carbs.
> 
> I think i'm going to swap to a different pump which diesnt need a cable between the reservoir and cannula , currently on a 640g.


Erm I hate to tell you this but sticking a cannula in your spare tyre does not cause weight gain. It's what you eat and the amount of exercise you have or lack of exercise in many cases. Also the type of food you eat has a great bearing on weight as well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 25, 2019)

I did get a little bit of fat buildup (lipohypertrophy) on my abdomen during my years of MDI where I'd default to lower abdomen as it was so easily accessible. It didn't cause any real weight gain though. I've reduced it a bit with exercise (sit-ups etc) but it is rather stubborn.

As Sue says, my weight gain has been far more food related than anything else. 

I've been using back and sides as cannula sites for the past 8 years and I'm not showing any real difference there.

Having said that I don't know whether some people are more prone to fat buildup around injection/infusion sites than others?


----------



## declan88 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks Mike and Sue.


----------

